# Can SEGA just re-release SegaSonic The Hedgehog...



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 6, 2018)

...and use this for their trailer music?

*
Thanks.*


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 6, 2018)

https://tubedubber.com/?q=Stqo8KmTz2A:36ExFK9QTlc:0:100:0:0:1

There you go.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh wow, I didn't even knew that that tool was a thing!
It sounds really cool though, thanks!
(Also, never heard of SegaSonic The Hedgehog, the game Mighty and Ray originated from?)


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 6, 2018)

An arcade trackball such as this and _Centipede_'s doesn't emulate well. It's great if you have a trackball mouse and perfect if its ball is in the center. It's a must-play if you somehow have access to a mame cabinet with one to three trackballs. 

That game had the best 2D title screen Sonic until Mania, using software graphics rotation for Sonic's finger. Check out some of the unused graphics.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 6, 2018)

The trackball can easily be simulated on a phone, right?
You have 1 button for jumping (tap) and running (scroll)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Goddamnit, so there were plans to get the game overseas, as they had the nuts to leave in complete sets of unused Satam-Robotnik sprites, even dialog boxes!


----------

